# Thaksin on YouTube - 500Baht slip....



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Thaksin wil subtitles - he looks p!ssed out of his mind. He accidently tells his supporters they will not have to line up for their 500 Baht notes any more when he comes back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

There's actually a lot of talk about this elsewhere, and the reference is ambiguous. The consensus as I read it across the blogs is that Thaksin was referring to the government hand-outs...


----------



## kalpattaya (Apr 14, 2009)

Taksin stay far from everything in this situation. The protest is done not by Red Party, but 3rd party that are trying to make chaos in the country!


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

kalpattaya said:


> Taksin stay far from everything in this situation. The protest is done not by Red Party, but 3rd party that are trying to make chaos in the country!


I agree to some degree. The Red Shirts that I have seen seem no different from the bulk of the Yellow Shirts earlier - protesting in peace wearing smiles and unarmed. Unfortunatly Thaksin's words in some of his video clips could easily be construed as a call to arms (talk of revolution etc) and a nasty core has taken this as a creed. I am not sure the '3rd party' you mention is a separate entity altogether as opposed to a fanatical, violent sect within the Red Shirt 'movement'. I also agree that chaos seems to be their aim rather than any tangable aim.


----------

